

"Unpickable" bike lock - lr
http://digg.com/video/the-forever-lock-un-pickable-lock-with-an-amazing-design-detailed-demo

======
meritt
Unfortunately, bikes aren't stolen by picking the locks. They are stolen by
busting and/or cutting the lock.

~~~
dfxm12
Stealing bikes is a crime of convenience though, so criminals will do whatever
is easiest: pick the lock, cut the lock or destroy whatever the bike is locked
to.

Ten years ago, Kryptonite made a bike lock that could be picked with a Bic
pen. They've changed their design, but a lot of locks are still on the street
that can be easily picked, and criminals know exactly which locks can and
can't be picked. The benefit of picking a lock is that the act of picking a
lock and using a key to open a lock can look very similar to people walking
by.

~~~
bradleyland
_Most_ criminals will do whatever is easiest, but if you've got a really nice
bike, and you live in a city where bike theft is rampant, there's a non-zero
chance you'll be the victim of a targeted attack.

Ref: [http://thesweethome.com/reviews/best-bike-
lock/](http://thesweethome.com/reviews/best-bike-lock/)

------
mschuster91
I'd love a CAD drawing or a 3d animation of the internals.

But there are two points which suck: it takes about three to four times the
time to open than a normal bike lock - and the key is not able to be attached
to a keyring etc. and thus prone to fall down on the street or worse, into a
water relief hole and no way to get it.

~~~
zimpenfish
Yeah, the amount of faff means I just wouldn't use it - probably works out ok
if it's the only lock you use but I have three (or four). Simplicity and time
is of the essence.

------
rem1313
The more likely problem with this one is that the key will get lost, since it
cannot be attached to keyring and you have to take out of the pouch every time
you use it.

------
jmspring
Most bike locks are not broken by picking the lock, it is the chain or shackle
where things are typically attacked.

Kryptonite claims with their New York Fahgettaboudit that there are deadbolts
on each side, because typically - one cut of the shackle and you can spin the
bulk of the lock out of the way. A lock manufacture basically confirming the
shackle is the point of attack in a lot of cases.

------
xbryanx
Very cool, and very "pickable" in seconds by using an angle grinder on the
shackle.

